# 300ZX has power drop after engine reaches normal operating temp.



## Don Denz (Dec 18, 2005)

This is the most bazaar thing. The reason the power drops off after you drive the car for 20 minutes or so is “That is exactly what the computer tells it to do” I found it in the repair manual. When the engine reaches operating temperature, the computer reduces the fuel injection. Then your car feels like it’s running on 4 cylinders. I found the fix. My car no longer gets castrated every time it hits operating temperature. I added an aftermarket chip to the coolant temperature sensor. I fools the computer into thinking the engine is still “cool”. The engine temperature indicator on the dash reads the same. If you think this would mess-up your engine, you’re wrong. The worst thing for an engine it leaning out the fuel too much. A richer fuel mixture cools the engine and ensures a longer engine life.

I used contestmotorsports.com. They sell the chips through e-bay. It simply clips onto each of the 2 wires that come out of the coolant temp sensor. The circuit is parallel to the sensor. It cost about $25 bucks and takes 20 minutes it install. I used extra wire and the chip box happens to fit in the recess in the top corner of the engine fuse box. I seriously almost got run over by an 18 wheeler the other day because when I pulled out on the road I had lost all of my power. I thought there was something wrong with my engine. Every time the engine hit normal operating temperature it ran like …


----------



## Don Denz (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh man,

Just got through driving my 96 twin turbo. It’s twice the car after putting in this $25 chip. I can’t believe it. I used to feel this big surge when the AC compressor kicked on and off (when the engine was hot) can’t feel it at all now. I haven’t burned a tank yet, so I can’t tell you anything about the gas mileage. I’m sure it will be less because I can’t help but to get-on-it every chance I get. Be real careful. Don’t get crazy with you “new” car, I know I was this AM.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Don Denz said:


> Oh man,
> 
> Just got through driving my 96 twin turbo. It’s twice the car after putting in this $25 chip. I can’t believe it. I used to feel this big surge when the AC compressor kicked on and off (when the engine was hot) can’t feel it at all now. I haven’t burned a tank yet, so I can’t tell you anything about the gas mileage. I’m sure it will be less because I can’t help but to get-on-it every chance I get. Be real careful. Don’t get crazy with you “new” car, I know I was this AM.


Man you got ripped....

Good luck!


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

havent had this problem with mine, sounds like it might not be right


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

The Z32 makes boost not by a computer but by the wastegates. If your chips did not come with boost jets you are fooling yourself. And if you don't believe me then go dyno it and see for your self.


----------

